# Woohooo!!!! My New Knob!!!!!!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its big and oversized and its really pimped up my Branzino and besides it making me look good because of the lack of my manhood I'm hopefully going to be putting the pressure on those kings and turning some bigger heads with it. Anyhow got it from Japtackle - getting another for the Certate!!!!

Enjoy - oooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Damn fine knob you got there Mr Woppie. Saw one the other day on Redfish's SOL and it spun like it was never gonna stop. He did say that it occaisionally cranks over the line on it's own accord when it's got a mind to...which is doubly impressive if you happen to have left your arms at home.

How much of the hard earned did you part with?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Varppy didnt anyone tell that the cost of a new knob is priceless!!!!

I think it was around 40 bucks - I think its worth it and in all seriousness when your cranking on the kings with the rig ive got its going to be increasing my ability to put on that extra bit of pressure!!! Anyhow thats what Ive told myself - as soon as the wind dies down I'm going to put it into action!!!! Get it nice and fishy !!!!! A nice fishy kno............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mr Woppie


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Mr.Woppie,
Daiwa give you a branzino screw and you ask for a knob.Well they did award you for screwing daiwa over us sknobs who got the sols!
lol,
johnny


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

nice...

has it changed the balance point on the reel at all..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd say yes Landyman as theres very little weight to the reel anyhow - so my new knob swings a bit to the right!!!! I'm hoping its not going to be too much of an issue as I'm not really going to be using this in a finesse sitiuation as in Bream / Bass

Woppie


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> I'd say yes Landyman as theres very little weight to the reel anyhow - so my new knob swings a bit to the right!!!! I'm hoping its not going to be too much of an issue as I'm not really going to be using this in a finesse sitiuation as in Bream / Bass
> 
> Woppie


 :lol: :lol: :lol: - I think they all swing to the right :lol: :lol:

as you said - if not using in a finesse situation, it really wont matter... the Japanese seem to go okay with even bigger knobs


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Landyman rumour has it that in Japan you cant get medium to large size french letters - this was told to me by a friend who struggled for protection whilst teaching English out there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm leaving it at that just in case I cause a diplomatic incident here with our japanese cousins......


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Landyman rumour has it that in Japan you cant get medium to large size french letters - this was told to me by a friend who struggled for protection whilst teaching English out there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm leaving it at that just in case I cause a diplomatic incident here with our japanese cousins......


BWHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHA - if this wasn't an all ages forum, I have a fantastic pic somewhere to back that up :lol: :lol:

but yes.. the winding knob sure looks the goods.. and I am sure it will serve its purpose well... good to see that Daiwa Australia are starting to bring in all the nice RCS bits now


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wow...that IS a big knob. :shock:

I'm impressed (and also a little bit jealous!)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

PM me the juicy stuff LandyMan!!!

FYI the Knob was imported by yours truly from Japan along with some other goodies!!!!

Something for the weekend sir?

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

My wife says - it might be small but it can fill a pram -


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> PM me the juicy stuff LandyMan!!!
> 
> FYI the Knob was imported by yours truly from Japan along with some other goodies!!!!
> 
> ...


trying to find it...

the pic that is :lol:


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Woppie, that is a serious knob. I've just got one question- what is better than one big knob?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Redfish your keeping me in suspenders - please tell!!


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Two!!










Sorry- don't have a close up!

Got one egi oak handle and one smaller metal handle. The handle is not heavy, but as Varp said- the SOL is so smooth than if you leave the handle upright, the weight of the handle is enough to make the reel autoretreive! The handles spin very smoothly due to the bearing mounts. Sometimes you get a bit of sand in there which makes it grind. Just wait till you stick it to a kingy! You'll love it. That branzino is amazing, killer outfit mate. What rod are you matching it to? I got a sol rod to match the reels- very nice.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G said:


> wow...that IS a big knob. :shock:
> 
> I'm impressed (and also a little bit jealous!)


Knob-envy DaveyG?

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Redfish - nice knobs

I see you have quite a tradtional wooden affair there - maybe for sundays - where as the glitzy golds I reckon is for a friday night!!!

Ive twinned my reel with a nitro Magnum Butt Distance cast - I'm pretty pleased with it - its pretty gutsy for what appears to be a bream outfit!!!!

Did you get your knobs from Japan!!! I'm awaiting another for my other reel!!

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

JT - I feel that - you feel you might need a gold Knob for your Sol!!!!

Tell me you havnt been thinking about it :lol: :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Redfish said:


> Two!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mate that Redfish must be a dry ride to be able to wear jeans and trainers in it..
and the water is so nice and calm... you sure you are in Melbourne :lol:


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

> mate that Redfish must be a dry ride to be able to wear jeans and trainers in it..


It's to comlete the look with the bling knobs! I also have an enormous gold clock around my neck, but you can't see it in the picture!

That morning was actually pretty pussy. I snuck out to try the sounder for the first time. It hailed, so yes it must have been melbourne!

Woppie- I got the knobs from PLAT. I think there might have been some fashion tips in the instructions- but they were all in japanese so I couldn't figure it out!!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Redfish said:


> I think there might have been some fashion tips in the instructions- but they were all in japanese so I couldn't figure it out!!


messed my coffee on the keyboard :lol: :lol:


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Wopfish - nice knob!!!

I must admit to even being a little curious about asking to have a go...is that a little weird??

Steve


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

DrJed said:


> Hey Wopfish - nice knob!!!
> 
> I must admit to even being a little curious about asking to have a go...is that a little weird??
> 
> Steve


I would not go passing my knob around if it looked like that..

It might tarnish, then it would need a good polish..


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

...followed by a happy ending!!


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

> ...followed by a happy ending!!


OK Varp- that's a yellow card for going too far!!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> JT - I feel that - you feel you might need a gold Knob for your Sol!!!!
> 
> Tell me you havnt been thinking about it :lol: :lol:


Have you been reading my diary again Mr Woppie?!?!?! :shock: All I ask is that you put it back under my pillow when you're finished and try not to break the little gold padlock on the front when you're picking it.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Errr JT - I think thats at least two new Knobs you need to bring in the Kingies!!!


----------

